

US gov’t: Snowden also took secret docs while working at Dell in April 2012 - at-fates-hands
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/us-govt-snowden-also-took-secret-docs-while-working-at-dell-in-april-2012/

======
chaetodon
So the government should have had a year to catch him before he went AWOL to
HK? Holy Cr*p! Please, please, please... when do they learn to shut up?

------
a3n
Why does Dell, a hardware manufacturer, have a relationship with the NSA?

------
dalke
And this claim, assuming it's true, is important enough or interesting enough
to spread because .... ?

~~~
Questioneer
Last night in the thread on Groklaw shuttering due to pj not liking her
personal life being burrowed through I made a comment asking people to
distance themselves from companies involved NSA related activities if they are
not willing to make firm demands of their employers. Enabling the works that
the US government/NSA pay for services on while bringing home a paycheck is
indeed being complicit once made aware of the activity of your employer.

Due to my inclusion of the name "Dell" I was accused of thinking that "the
entire info-tech infrastructure, companies and "wage-slaves" alike are
complicit in all this.[1]" Even though I never mentioned "wage slaves."

Well, the user wasn't aware of Snowden obtaining NSA documents while there, he
just needed to be alerted of the information. But before that time the
response I received was "Dell? A computer hardware device assembler? What on
earth are you on about.[1]"

I imagine now the question that user is asking is "Dell? A computer hardware
device assembler? What on earth is the NSA's involvement with them and why
does Dell's employees have access to volumes of sensitive data?"

It is important enough simply because it is.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6242740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6242740)

~~~
dalke
Ah, yes. I thought the intent was to spread rumors about what Snoden might
have done while working for Dell, and was oblivious to the elephant question
of why Dell might have had that information in the first place.

Thanks for clearing things up.

